# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2011



## PCGH_Marco (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 07/2011 startet am Freitagabend.   Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 1. Juni 2011 am Kiosk.   Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher   bzw. bereits am Samstag. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware   07/2011 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage (bereits   freigeschaltet) eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games   Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 07/2011 haben euch gefallen? 
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 07/2011 haben euch gefallen?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Lorin (27. Mai 2011)

Gute Vorschau, ich freu mich darauf morgen zum verspäteten Frühstück die neue PCGH lesen zu können. Das wird definitiv eine gute Ausgabe, wenn die Vorschau nicht zu viel verspricht


----------



## kleinerSchuh (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe da auch eine Vorschau für Euch In diesem Jahr gibts noch Immortal Throne das Addon ohne das, das Game sonst wie Spaghetti aufm Schoß ist, ohne Teller

Ist heiss der Schei_s

Schönes WE


----------



## Vortox (28. Mai 2011)

Schöne Ausgabe. Der Mini-PC-Guide hat mir gefallen, ebenso wie die Aufmacher zu den Artikeln Grwafikkarten-Effizienz erhöhen oder Last-Szenarien. Kann es sein das beim letztgenannten Artikel die Inhaltsverzeichniss falsch ist? Dort steht S.58, aber bei mir fängt der Artikel auf S.54 an.


----------



## chickenwingattack (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe bis jetzt nur die DVD angeschaut und neben den ganzen Programmen haben mir die Videos gefallen. Vor allem der Zocker Pc im kleinen Gehäuse...

Ich dachte nur "**** ist das eng", okay mit meinem Raven02 bin ich Platzmangel nicht gewohnt  , aber ich fands knapp. 

Aber es passt und funktioniert. Hat mir gut gefallen!


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Mai 2011)

ab wann kommt das heft wenn man ein abo hat?
gruß


----------



## Vortox (28. Mai 2011)

Ab heute, also 2-3 Tage früher.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Mai 2011)

Die Betonung liegt auf dem "ab", denn auch wenn wir das gern hätten, bekommen nicht alle Abonnenten schon am Samstag die druckfrische Ausgabe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## knarf0815 (28. Mai 2011)

hätte also *ab* heute in meinem kasten sein dürfen  , schade , zusteller komme doch bitte morgen 
gruß


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2011)

ich hab die erste Hälfte schon durch 
(dafür ist mein Sonderheft noch nicht da  )


----------



## Steff456 (29. Mai 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Heft außerordentlich gut!
Sind genau meine Themen:

Das MiniPC Special war echt gut, allerdings hätte man auch mATX S1155 Boards mit dazu packen können. 
Downsampling wurde zwar schon mehrfach erklärt, doch erst mit diesem Artikel und der Beschreibung habe ich auch Lust, das mal auszuprobieren. GTA4 muss zum zweiten Mal durchgespielt werden!
Der SSD Test war auch gut, allerdings wäre mir ein Test der Agility3 lieber gewesen, da das dann doch eher die Klasse ist, wo die meisten Leser zuschlagen werden. Der Rest ist mit >180GB einfach zu teuer.

Weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, kann mich nur anschließen. Besonders die Artikel bzgl. der zukünftigen CPU-Generationen und über SSDs sowie das Grafikkarten-Undervolting sind sehr lesenswert gewesen.

Eine Amerkung jeodch zum Thema Graka-Undervoltig: Ich betreibe meine GTX570 schon länger undervolted, habe aber für die 0,925 V keine "Grenze" gehabt, die ich erst via BIOS-Mod z.B. mit dem Fermi BIOS Editor hätte aushebeln müssen. 

Habe allerdings nicht den Afterburner, sondern Nvidia Inspector genutzt, der hat ohne weiteres gefunzt.


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Mai 2011)

Artikel: Grafikkartenundervolting

Ja. Back to the roots. Das ist Genau die Art von "Handarbeit" und Information, die man sonst nirgends kriegt. Dafür seid ihr PCG-Hardware, und dafür lieben wir euch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Mai 2011)

Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Eine Amerkung jeodch zum Thema Graka-Undervoltig: Ich betreibe meine GTX570 schon länger undervolted, habe aber für die 0,925 V keine "Grenze" gehabt, die ich erst via BIOS-Mod z.B. mit dem Fermi BIOS Editor hätte aushebeln müssen.


 
Welche GTX 570 hast du denn? Ein Referenz- oder ein Partnerdesign?



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Artikel: Grafikkartenundervolting
> 
> Ja.  Back to the roots. Das ist Genau die Art von "Handarbeit" und  Information, die man sonst nirgends kriegt. Dafür seid ihr PCG-Hardware,  und dafür lieben wir euch.


 


MfG,
Raff


----------



## Vulnerabilus (29. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Welche GTX 570 hast du denn? Ein Referenz- oder ein Partnerdesign?


Es ist eine Referenzdesign-Colorful GTX 570. 
Der Standardluftkühler wurde btw. gegen einen EK Waterblocks-Kühler getauscht.


----------



## Dext3r (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

also mir stach beim durchblättern der Kommentar vom Herrn Vötter über die Soundkarten ins Auge...
Und ich muss sagen, ich hätte ihn wohl genauso geschrieben, denn er beschreibt ziemlich genau meine Situation. 
Nur das es mir nach 2 Wochen (von kurzer Ausfall bis Dauerzustand)  zu lästig wurde und ich nun zur Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe gegriffen hab


----------



## OdlG (29. Mai 2011)

GPU-Undervolting und Mini-PC. Lieblingsthemen für mich. Sehr gelungene Artikel! Ist mal wieder ne Top Ausgabe! Nur kann ich mir die Videos gerade nicht angucken, da ich mein Bluray laufwerk gerade nicht angestöpselt habe xD


----------



## BikeRider (29. Mai 2011)

Bin schon gespannt- Bis Mittwoch ists ja nicht mehr lang.


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mir ist beim Lesen des Mini-PC-Artikels aufgefallen, dass im Spiele-PC eine Crucial Real SSD C300 mit 300GB (!) Kapazität, Preis ca. 95€ verbaut werden soll. Leider ist diese nirgendwo erhältlich, ich hätte sofort zugeschlagen...

Noch ein Vorschlag allgemein:

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, im Grafikkarten-Einkaufsführer statt der ALU-/TMU-/ROP-Zahl etwas anderes, z.B. die Temperatur anzugeben?
Mir persönlich ist es nämlich wichtig, zu sehen, bei welcher Lautstärke welche Temperatur herrscht, ob also Optimierungspotential besteht.

Gruß

MrKnister


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2011)

Die steht normalerweise im jeweiligen Test der Karte. Und wo man den findet, steht doch in der Tabelle.


----------



## Ralf345 (30. Mai 2011)

Die neue Ausgabe finde ich interessanter. Bei dem Notebook Test muss ich aber mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 2 Spielebenchmarks sind zu wenig imo. In der Wertungstabelle wäre mindestens noch Platz für ein weiteres Spiel. Das muss nicht extra in einer Balkengrafik veranschaulicht werden falls der Platz ein Problem darstellt. Außerdem gehören zu 3D Tests immer die Treiberangaben mit dazu egal ob Notebook oder Grafikkarten Test. Wird gerne nicht erwähnt. Die Angaben lassen sich immer irgendwo unterkriegen. Ich kann die 3D Werte daher schlecht einordnen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Mai 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist beim Lesen des Mini-PC-Artikels aufgefallen, dass im Spiele-PC eine Crucial Real SSD C300 mit 300GB (!) Kapazität, Preis ca. 95€ verbaut werden soll. Leider ist diese nirgendwo erhältlich, ich hätte sofort zugeschlagen...


 Gemeint ist natürlich die Variante mit 64 GB: Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC064MAG-1G1) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Da habe ich mich in einem Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit wohl an der "300" im Namen orientiert und damit unfreiwillig den neuen P/L-Kracher unter den SSDs kreiert.


----------



## TSchaK (30. Mai 2011)

Der UndervoltingArtikel gefiel mir recht gut und so wollte ich meine HD 5850 auch ein bisschen runterschrauben.
Ihr habt sie bis auf 0,949V runtergeschraubt.
Ich hab aber schon einen Absturz wenn ich nur auf 1,012V gehe. Kann es sein das ich wirklich so eine schlechte Grafikkarte hab oder kann es an einem anderem Fehler liegen?


----------



## Steff456 (30. Mai 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage: Habt ihr für die Leistungsaufnahmewerte auf Seite 36 bei der 6950 noch Infos zur Framrate? Wäre noch ganz interessant zu erfahren.

Und warum geht die 6950 nur auf 1035mV, die 6970 bei 800Mhz aber auf 980mV?


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. Mai 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich in einem Moment der Unaufmerksamkeit wohl an der "300" im Namen orientiert und damit unfreiwillig den neuen P/L-Kracher unter den SSDs kreiert.



Schade eigentlich...da wird man wohl noch ein paar Jahre warten müssen...


Achso, @OctoCore noch:

Ich meinte "*auf einen Blick* zu sehen". Mir macht es außerdem keinen Spaß, 3 Hefte vor mir liegen bzw. in meinen Händen zu haben wenn ich nur ein paar Grafikkarten vergleichen möchte.


----------



## X6Sixcore (30. Mai 2011)

Habe auch einen Fehler entdeckt:

Dem Herrn Möllendorf muss wohl der Finger beim Tippen verrutscht sein, als er den Kurzartikel zum Asus Crosshair V Formula geschrieben hat.

Kann ja mal passieren. 

Er schreibt etwas von sechs internen SATA-Ports - auf dem kleinen Bild oben rechts sieht man dann den siebten extra.

Leider hat er die optionale Zusatzausstattung (laut diesem Link hier) von dem Board nicht mehr auf die Seite gekriegt - Platz war zu Ende.

Is schon ein schönes Board und das Warten scheint sich echt zu lohnen...  zumal es total in mein Farbkonzept passt... 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (30. Mai 2011)

Fand die Mini PCs auch ganz interessant, am besten dazu warn ja immernoch das Video und die Outtakes mit Stephan


----------



## P@tC@sh (31. Mai 2011)

Zum (Luxus) SSD-Test: 

Gut,es wird  immer Leute geben die das nötige"Kleingeld" für eine Intel 600Gb oder ähnliche  SSDs in der Grössenordnung  haben,ist sicher auch interssant für diese Leute und dass die auch berücksichtigt werden,besonders praxisnah finde ich es nicht gerade.Der Grossteil ,denke ich ,kauft heute 120/128 Gb Modelle,jüngere evtl.kleinere,die es gerade "über" haben 256Gb.Noch 2-3-4 120/128Gb Modelle mehr im Test wäre sicher interessanter,wären sicher auch im Test wenn ihr entsprechende Samples hättet nehme ich an.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, praxisnäher sind günstigere Modelle, das stimmt. Nachdem wir von denen aber zuletzt zwei komplette Marktübersichten bis 200 Euro hatten, musste auch mal etwas Abwechslung her. Zudem kam früher öfter der Wunsch, doch bitte auch mal größere SSDs zu testen.


----------



## P@tC@sh (31. Mai 2011)

Hmmh,verständlich, mir war der SSD-Test in der 05/2011 nicht gerade (mehr) in Erinnerung.


----------



## BioMachine (31. Mai 2011)

Also ich freue mich besonders auf den SSD-Test, zumal die benannte OCZ Vertex 3 mit 120 GB seit einem Monat im Schrank vor sich hin gammelt. Warum? Nun, mittlerweile gibt es im OCZ-Forum genügend Beschwerden über die neuen Sandforce-SSD's, welche entgegen bereits erschienener Tests, sowohl mit der Release-Firmware 2.02 (Freezes), als auch mit dem neuen Update 2.06 (BSOD), alles andere als zufriedenstellend laufen. Hierzu würde ich gern ein Statement der Redaktion mit Erfahrungswerten sehen - gern auch ein HowTo-Video zum Firmware-Update, welches mit der OCZ-Toolbox wohl häufiger mißlingt als funktioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich euch ja diesen Monat mit meinem Gemecker verschonen, aber da sich eine Frage ergeben hat und ich so ungewöhnlich viele positive Überraschungen vorgefunden habe, hier trotzdem my2cents:

CPU-Teil, vor allem S.52/53) seit ihr euch sicher, dass es sich bei Intels tri-gate Transistoren um fin-*FET* handelt? FETs gelten eigentlich als sehr schlecht geeignet für digitale Berechnungen. Allgemein solltet ihr einheitlich von trig-gate, fin oder dreidmensionalen Transistoren sprechen (ich wäre für ersteres), damit auch weniger informierte Leser auf Anhieb Inhalte einander zuordnen.
(S.55) die Ergebnisse einer Multiple-Choice Umfrage auf 100% runterzurechnen unterschlägt Informationen. In diesem Fall dass im Schnitt 2,5 bis 3,5 Anwendungen im Hintergrund laufen dürften.
(S.60-62): Schön abschließende Grundlagenauflistung 
(S.64ff): Kompliment zum genauen Hinhören . Viel zu viele Tester attestieren einem lüfterlosen Netzteil pauschal lautlosen Betrieb. Das hier macht Hoffnung auf eine solide Marktübersicht .
Habt ihr das Seasonic eigentlich mal probehalber in den High-End-PC oder irgendwas dazwischen gepackt? Ein bißchen mehr als ne GTX560 sollte es ja eigentlich doch schaffen.
(S.92ff) Ihr fragt nochmal nach - ich sag euch nochmal: Das Duell-Format gefällt mir nicht. (und zumindest die Testtabelle gehört einfach irgendwo hin)
Zu den Inhalten: Ich persönlich finde es immer etwas schönredend, wenn 16:9 Displays eine "bessere Bildausnutzung" oder ein "größeres Bild" zugesprochen wird. De facto verweigern es Spieleentwickler höheren Monitoren einfach, ihre Bildfläche zu nutzen. (wobei Anno afaik noch genug Zoomstufen bietet, um den kleinen Unterschied abzufangen - wer auf 16:10 spielt, sieht also doch mehr. Richtig witzig werden Spiele wie Starcraft 2 auf nem 4:3  ). Blickwinkel: Es wäre allgemein nett, wenn ihr auch ein Wort zur Farbstabilität, gerade auch bei mittleren Blickwinkeln etwas sagen könnte. Ich denke mal, viele User könnten sich mit einem Verlust an Helligkeit oder Kontrast noch anfreunden, aber Farbstichigkeit oder das Verschlucken besonders heller/dunkler Abstufungen sind schnell sehr störend. Standfoto: SEHR schön . Wenns nicht zuviel Aufwand macht, würde ich mir sowas für jeden Test wünschen, begleitet vom einer zusätzlichen Aufnahme ohne Bewegung (damit man weiß, wie es aussehen soll)


----------



## besserwisser18 (1. Juni 2011)

Die Ausgabe gefällt mir wie Immer bisher ganz gut aber einen Wunsch hätte ich doch:
Wäre es möglich bei dem SSD praxistest in irgendeiner Form einen Vergleich mit den älteren SSDs "nachzureichen" (online oder Print) damit man so in irgendeiner Form einen Anhaltspunkt hat?
Wurde mich sehr darüber freuen da man dann sieht inwiefern sich der Aufpreis zu den neuen Modellen lohnt


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2011)

Zu Erst ein mal ein Lob: Gute Ausgabe mit einem intressanten Themenquerschnitt.

Verstehe nur nicht wieso die "Puristische Ausstattung" bei dem Chillgreen in der Wertungstabelle zu den negativen Punkten gehört.
Vorallem aus folgenden 2. Gründen:
1. Nur dem Acer liegt (laut Tabelle) ein Virenscanner bei (hier fehlt die Info, ob Trial- oder Vollversion), dem Rest ebenfalss keine Zusatzsoftware.
2. Meines Wissen sind eh Trial-Versionen installiert, diese nerven nach dem sie abgelaufen sind und so kann selber entscheiden welche Programme man nutzt z.B aus Performance und Laufzeitgründen.
Sehe es also als Vorteil nicht als Nachteil, deswegen hätte ich gerne eine Antwort warum das als negative Gewertet wird.


----------



## Z28LET (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würde ja auch gerne was zu den Artikeln sagen, vorallem, weil sie sehr interessant klingen.
Leider habe ich meine Ausgabe noch nicht bekommen.

Normalerweise habe ich sie bisher immer Samstags bekommen. Jetzt ist sie nicht da und morgen ist Feiertag. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass sie so spät erst kommt.
Verschollen? 

Wohin muss ich den dafür ne Mail schreiben?


----------



## Milchbubi (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo PCGH,

ich habe mir eben die Videos über die Mini PCs angeschaut. Jetzt frag ich mich, was eigentlich mit den PCs passiert?
Baut ihr die wieder auseinander und benutzt die Teile weiter oder stellt ihr die dann in euer Archiv?

Ansonsten finde ich die Videos sehr informativ, vor allem weil ihr auch ein bisschen die schwächen der Gehäuse oder auch von Mini PCs generell aufzeigt

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## Popelpeter (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo, habe mir die Ausgabe gestern am Kiosk gekauft, grad erstmal nur kurz durchgeblättert.
Das Problem das ich habe ist, das ich nicht auf die DVD zugreifen kann. Sprich mein Laufwerk nimmt sie nicht an. Andere funktionieren, auch gebrannte, also liegts nicht am DVD-Laufwerk.
An wen muss ich mich wenden um evtl. Ersatz zu bekommen?

Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (2. Juni 2011)

Steht hinten auf der DVD-Hülle drauf .


----------



## Popelpeter (2. Juni 2011)

Ohh Vielen Dank, das ich noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin auch mal da das Kleingedruckte zu lesen.


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juni 2011)

@ PCGGH: Wieso fällt die Minimum-Fps-Rate einer Radeon 5870 so deutlich unter der einer 5850?
Ist die 5870 grundsätzlich in den Min.-Fps langsamer als die 5850 (Seite 107) oder ist das ein Fehler ?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juni 2011)

TSchaK schrieb:


> Der UndervoltingArtikel gefiel mir recht gut und  so wollte ich meine HD 5850 auch ein bisschen runterschrauben.
> Ihr habt sie bis auf 0,949V runtergeschraubt.
> Ich  hab aber schon einen Absturz wenn ich nur auf 1,012V gehe. Kann es sein  das ich wirklich so eine schlechte Grafikkarte hab oder kann es an  einem anderem Fehler liegen?





Steff456 schrieb:


> Nochmal  eine Frage: Habt ihr für die Leistungsaufnahmewerte auf Seite 36 bei  der 6950 noch Infos zur Framrate? Wäre noch ganz interessant zu  erfahren.
> 
> Und warum geht die 6950 nur auf 1035mV, die 6970 bei 800Mhz aber auf 980mV?


 
Wie immer gilt beim Overclocking und Undervolting: Jede Grafikkarte ist ein Unikat. Die Diskrepanz zwischen vermeintlich "gleichen" Karten ist auf Fertigungsschwankungen zurückzuführen. Dass die HD 6970 trotz weiterer Recheneinheiten mit weniger Spannung läuft als die HD 6950, ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass auf den "großen" Karten bessere Chips eingesetzt werden.

Unsere HD 5850 ging indes überraschend gut – das schafft sicher nicht jedes Exemplar. Zur Demonstration, welche Auswirkungen die Volt-Reduktion hat, kommt das aber gerade richtig. 



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Zu Erst ein mal ein Lob: Gute Ausgabe mit einem intressanten Themenquerschnitt.
> 
> Verstehe  nur nicht wieso die "Puristische Ausstattung" bei dem Chillgreen in der  Wertungstabelle zu den negativen Punkten gehört.
> Vorallem aus folgenden 2. Gründen:
> ...


 
Nun ja, einige Leute nutzen die vorinstallierte Software, solange es geht. Und eine Demo ist mehr als nichts, also etwas besser zu bewerten.

 Ich persönlich finde aufgeräumte Geräte auch besser und würde ein mit "Bloatware" zugekipptes Gerät erst mal formatieren, aber so sieht das nicht jeder. Derartige Ausstattungsmerkmale sind aber eher informell und oft beim Kauf sogar auswählbar, weshalb sie sich nicht deutlich auf die Note auswirken. Die Leistung ist viel wichtiger. Daher hat das Gerät auch das Spar-Tipp-Rennen gemacht. 



OsFrontale schrieb:


> @ PCGGH: Wieso fällt die Minimum-Fps-Rate einer Radeon 5870 so deutlich unter der einer 5850?
> Ist die 5870 grundsätzlich in den Min.-Fps langsamer als die 5850 (Seite 107) oder ist das ein Fehler ?



Hab's mir eben angesehen: Sieht für mich wie ein Zahlendreher (35 anstatt 53) aus ... den keiner gesehen hat. Die HD 5850 kann technisch bedingt niemals schneller sein als die HD 5870.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (2. Juni 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> @ PCGGH: Wieso fällt die Minimum-Fps-Rate einer Radeon 5870 so deutlich unter der einer 5850?
> Ist die 5870 grundsätzlich in den Min.-Fps langsamer als die 5850 (Seite 107) oder ist das ein Fehler ?


 


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Hab's mir eben angesehen: Sieht für  mich wie ein Zahlendreher (35 anstatt 53) aus ... den keiner gesehen  hat. Die HD 5850 kann technisch bedingt niemals schneller sein als die  HD 5870.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielen Dank für die Info.
Hab schon nen Schreck bekommen, was meine Graka betrifft.
 Dann kann ich mir das Spiel ja kaufen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Ich meinte "*auf einen Blick* zu sehen". Mir macht es außerdem keinen Spaß, 3 Hefte vor mir liegen bzw. in meinen Händen zu haben wenn ich nur ein paar Grafikkarten vergleichen möchte.


 
Sehr verständlich. Aber irgendwie sind die kompletten Testergebnisse ja auch ein Kaufanreiz für das Heft. Würde das wichtigste immer in den Tabellen stehen, bräuchte ich nur alle paar Monate eine Ausgabe zu kaufen, um immer auf dem Laufenden zu sein.

Eine angenehmere Alternative wäre eine Abo-Version, die viertel- oder halbjährlich die in dem Zeitraum erschienenen Ausgaben als Digitale Version mitbringt. Ähnlich, wie es die c't anbietet.
Da kann man dann komfortabel suchen und vergleichen, ohne das man einen Stapel Hefte jonglieren muss. Davon abgesehen macht das mit dem aktuellen Papier der Ausgaben auch keinen richtigen Spass mehr. Die Lebensdauer einzelner Heftexemplare ist drastisch gesunken. Das Papier knüllt und klebt und färbt (ab).


----------



## RAPXT (3. Juni 2011)

In dem Unplugged Video hat man eine neue Lüfterkreation von Enermax und PCGH gesehen. Wann kommt die denn auf den Markt? Ungefähr?


----------



## Mr.Knister (3. Juni 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Würde das wichtigste immer in den Tabellen stehen, bräuchte ich nur alle paar Monate eine Ausgabe zu kaufen, um immer auf dem Laufenden zu sein.
> 
> Eine angenehmere Alternative wäre eine Abo-Version, die viertel- oder halbjährlich die in dem Zeitraum erschienenen Ausgaben als Digitale Version mitbringt. Ähnlich, wie es die c't anbietet.



Natürlich, da hast du recht...dann werde ich wohl erstmal noch ein bisschen mit schmierenden Heften jonglieren.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Juni 2011)

RAPXT schrieb:


> In dem Unplugged Video hat man eine neue Lüfterkreation von Enermax und PCGH gesehen. Wann kommt die denn auf den Markt? Ungefähr?


 
Wenn alles gut geht, könnte der Lüfter schon Anfang Juli angeboten werden.


----------



## Azrael (4. Juni 2011)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: Gibts die auf den Seiten 6 und 7 beschriebenen Videos nur auf der Heft-DVD oder auch im Netz? Da habe ich sie nämlich vergeblich gesucht...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juni 2011)

Natürlich versuchen wir trotz Internet auch einen Mehrwert für die Käufer der DVD-Ausgabe zu bieten. Das eine oder andere Video könnte durchaus irgendwann im Netz veröffentlicht werden, aber die meisten sollten DVD-exklusiv bleiben.


----------



## b0s (5. Juni 2011)

Meine Hoffnung ist ja dass es die Videos exklusiv für Abonnenten auch online einsehbar sein werden... .


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Juni 2011)

b0s schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung ist ja dass es die Videos exklusiv für Abonnenten auch online einsehbar sein werden... .


 /sign


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. Juni 2011)

Milchbubi schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH,
> 
> ich habe mir eben die Videos über die Mini PCs angeschaut. Jetzt frag ich mich, was eigentlich mit den PCs passiert?
> Baut ihr die wieder auseinander und benutzt die Teile weiter oder stellt ihr die dann in euer Archiv?


 Die PCs haben wir wieder zerlegt und verwenden sie dort, wo sie gebraucht werden bzw. lagern sie ein. Das Sugo SG07 steht derzeit zum Beispiel wieder im Lager, die verbaute Festplatte hängt gerade an meinem Testsystem.


----------



## rajik (8. Juni 2011)

Die englischdemonstration auf seite 48 ist ja schauderhaft!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Juni 2011)

Die ist ja nicht von uns. Taiwaner beherrschen die Weltsprache nur selten perfekt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## rajik (8. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte: "you ask for it, you got it!"

Müsste es nicht asked heissen? Vergangenheit und so? Got ist ja vergangenheit 

Ist vom handy geschrieben, also nicht an den rechtschreibfehler aufhalten


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Juni 2011)

Noch eine Frage allgemein:

Warum werden Prozessorkühler eigentlich (nicht nur bei euch) nach Drehzahl getestet und nicht nach Last? Wäre diese Methode aufwändiger/nicht rekonstruierbar? Ich fände es auf jeden Fall nützlicher für den Leser.

Gruß

kNister


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Juni 2011)

rajik schrieb:


> Ich meinte: "you ask for it, you got it!" Müsste es nicht asked heissen? Vergangenheit und so? Got ist ja vergangenheit Ist vom handy geschrieben, also nicht an den rechtschreibfehler aufhalten


Natürlich müsste es "asked" heißen. Da ist das "ed" irgendwie abhanden gekommen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Juni 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage allgemein:
> 
> Warum werden Prozessorkühler eigentlich (nicht nur bei euch) nach Drehzahl getestet und nicht nach Last? Wäre diese Methode aufwändiger/nicht rekonstruierbar? Ich fände es auf jeden Fall nützlicher für den Leser.


 Nenn doch bitte mal ein Beispiel, damit man sich besser vorstellen kannst, was du meinst.


----------



## Leandros (8. Juni 2011)

Super Ausgabe. Alleine wegen dem letzten Satz auf s. 130.


----------



## Mr.Knister (8. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Nenn doch bitte mal ein Beispiel, damit man sich besser vorstellen kannst, was du meinst.



Ich meinte, dass ihr die Temperatur und Lautstärke bei 100/75/50 Prozent  der Lüfterdrehzahl messt und angebt. Zum Beispiel erzeugt der Lüfter  des Mugen 3 laut aktueller PCGH 3,2/1,1/0,2 Sone bei 100/75/50%. Da wäre  es meines Erachtens sinnvoller, die 100/75/50% Lüfterdrehzahl durch  z.B. Core Damage/ein (vllt. Prozessorlastiges) Spiel/Idle zu ersetzen,  ähnlich wie bei Grafikkartentests, sodass die Werte Praxisnäher wären.

Allerdings fällt mir, wenn ich genauer darüber nachdenke, auf, dass ich  Unfug rede. Man sieht ja, bei welcher Temperatur welche Lautstärke  erreicht wird, wie "Lautstärkeeffizient" die Kühler also sind.


----------



## TerrorTomato (9. Juni 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage an PCGH_Stephan wegen dem Mini-PC:

Wäre es möglich ob du mal kurz die Temps der CPU nennen kannst?? Ich plane nämlich evtl. ein ähnliches System zu erschaffen und wenn Du halt niedrige Temps hast, könnte ich halt Geld sparen und einen kleineren Kühler verwenden... 

Edit: hat sich erledigt. Wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil...


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juni 2011)

Zum NT-Test und dem Super Flower NT. Die Angaben in der Testtabelle und im Einkaufsführer stimmen nicht überein.

Hat das NT jetzt 2x 6+2pin und 2x 6pin oder 1x 6+2pin und 2x 6pin?


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute! Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Es wurde auf Seite 53 folgendes geschrieben:

"Im Falle von "Ivy Bridge" wird Intel vor allem den Taktspielraum ausnutzen, Gerüchte sprechen von 20 Prozent mehr Leistung als Sandy Bridge - auf die komplette Generation bezogen. Die TDP [...], dafür wird durchgehend DDR3-1600 unterstützt  (bei "Sandy Bridge" bis auf einige mobile Ausnahmen nur DDR3-1333.)"

Welche "Mobile Ausnahmen" sind denn hier explizit gemeint? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2011)

Intel gibt für viele mobilen SNB i7 den DDR3-1600 frei, im Desktop und bei den mobilen i3/i5 aber nur DDR3-1333 (oder gar DDR3-1066). 

*EDIT*
Explizit seien hier Modelle wie der i7-2720QM oder der i7-2920XM genannt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Juni 2011)

Ah, danke. Also, wenn ich es recht verstehe, können diese CPUs mit DDR3-1600 umgehen, unterstützen diese aber nativ nicht - oder liege ich da falsch? Das wäre sonst doch seltsam, wenn die Mobilen DDR3-1600 unterstützen und die Desktop-Varianten nur DDR3-1333.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2011)

Es ist einfach so, dass Intel die höheren Frequenzen nicht offiziell spezifiziert. In der Praxis erreichen Übertakter mit den aktuellen CPUs auch > DDR3-2000 (ohne OC afaik nicht möglich, weil die Multiplikatoren fehlen)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2011)

Der IMC hat damit keine Probleme. Die mobilen i7-SNBs unterstützen DDR3-1600 nativ.



> Das wäre sonst doch seltsam, wenn die Mobilen DDR3-1600 unterstützen und die Desktop-Varianten nur DDR3-1333.


Intel halt


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Juni 2011)

Verstehe. Gut, dann warte ich eben bis Ivy Bridge rauskommt und schalte den RAM dann hoch. Sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juni 2011)

Du kannst auch jetzt schon bis über DDR3-2000 gehen, bringt aber praktisch nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Verstehe. Gut, dann warte ich eben bis Ivy Bridge rauskommt und schalte den RAM dann hoch. Sollte ja nicht das Problem sein.


 
Was soll das aber bringen?
Ob 1333 oder 1600MHz ist völlig Wayne, den Unterschied kann man im Benchmark vielleicht messen, aber nicht merken.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (14. Juni 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zum NT-Test und dem Super Flower NT. Die Angaben in der Testtabelle und im Einkaufsführer stimmen nicht überein.
> 
> Hat das NT jetzt 2x 6+2pin und 2x 6pin oder 1x 6+2pin und 2x 6pin?


 
EK ist falsch: 2x 6+2pin und 2x 6pin ist korrekt


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juni 2011)

OK. Danke!

Demnächst wird nämlich ein neues NT angeschafft werden müssen.


----------



## b0s (14. Juni 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> OK. Danke!
> 
> Demnächst wird nämlich ein neues NT angeschafft werden müssen.


Wenn du einen Rechner hast, der die Leistung näherungsweise in Anspruch nimmt, würde ich eines mit Überstromschutz (OCP) wählen.
Darüber hinaus halte ich 2 Jahre Garantie nicht für Zeitgemäß bei einem Preis über 100 Euro und einer 80plus Platin Zertifizierung, die suggeriert das NT sei besonders gut. Die sehr gute Effizienz rechnet sich letzendlich nicht, wenn das NT frühzeitig kaputt geht.


----------



## maxkno (15. Juni 2011)

Was mir auffällt: Die Grafiken und die dahinterstehenden % Sätze.
Man ist ja ein Vergleichstyp und schaut sich die länge der Balken an und sagt dann pauschal: oh, der Balken von XY ist länger -somit schlechter als vx.
Warum wird z.B. beim Artikel " optimieren von Antivirensoftware" die Grafiken unterschiedlich aufgteilt. Bei Kaspersky würde die Aufteilung wie bei den anderen auch hinauen. So kann man eine Messung auch optisch Verzerren.

Notebook: warum ist die Grafikkarte von ATI ausreichend für Spiele und bei einem Notebook steht die gleiche Grafikkarte, aber dies Notebook hat in der Bewertung ein "-" wegen der Grafikkarte bekommen. Begründung: Grafikkarte würde nicht ausreichen. Ich kann doch die schnellere dazuschalten.

Und dann waren da noch zwei Wörter in dieser Tabelle der Notebooks (in der Bewertung) damit konnt ich gar nichts anfangen. Ich habe das Heft nicht vorliegen, deshalb kann ich diese nicht nennen. Aber für mich hören sie sich eher an wie Scenensprache?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juni 2011)

Welche beiden Wörter denn?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juni 2011)

Das wüsste ich nun auch gern, da wir in der Ausgabe 07 relativ viel zu Mobile haben. In den Plus-Minus-Punkten kann ich nichts Unverständliches finden.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## maxkno (15. Juni 2011)

ups, kommt davon.  Das mit der Grafikkarte habe ich nachgeschaut. eine Zahl verwechselt. Man sollte lesen (Selbstkritik!!)  Also vergesst den Punkt. Und das mit den Wörter war bei dem Lautsprechertest.  Sorry ein zweitesmal: Soundsysteme: was ist Bühnenabildung und Badewannenabstimmung? Klingt das zweite hohl oder was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

"Badewanne" beschreibt das Profil des Frequenzverlaufes: Stark betonte Bässe/Tiefen am Rand, ein großes Loch dazwischen. Bei schönmalerischen Tests auch mit "fette Bässe und klare Höhen" gefeiert 
Bühnenabbildung beschreibt i.d.R., wie gut man einzelne Instrumente und deren Position bei einem Stereosignal rausshören kann - also wie klar das Bild einer virtuellen Bühne ist, dass sich im Kopf des Höhrers bildet.
Jemanden, der mir erklärt, was das in physikalischen Eigenschaften der Lautsprecher bedeutet, suche ich aber auch noch vergeblich. (hatte hier afaik auch schon mal angeregt, all diese Begriffe in einem Artikel zu erklären)


----------



## nfsgame (15. Juni 2011)

Wir müssen es auch in passendem Umfang unterbekommen .

Die Bühnenabbildung wird von vielen Faktoren beeinflusst, nicht zuletzt () vom eingespielten Quellmaterial. Ich versuche mich mal daran ein paar Beispiele zu nennen und diese zu erläutern .
Zum einen wird beispielsweise die Position des Sängers beziehungsweise der Sängerin in der Tiefendimension der Bühne durch eine Anhebung (nach vorne rücken) oder eine Absenkung (nach hinten versetzen) von Frequenzen im Bereich von 1200 bis knapp 2000 Hz bestimmt. Habe ich selber durch Herumexperimentieren in einigen eigenen Mixes reproduzieren können. Spielt ein Lautsprecher also in diesem Bereich recht linear (maximal +/- 2dB) in diesem Bereich, so kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass auch die Position halbwegs stimmt. Wenn die folgenden Punkte ebenfalls "stimmen":
Klirrfaktor und akustische Phasenlage
Bei zu hohem Klirrfaktor werden unabhängig von der Filterung der Frequenzweiche Oberwellen und Verzerrungen vom Chassis wiedergegeben. Diese können - um beim Beispiel zu bleiben - Anteile die zur Vocalpositionierung gehören überlagern und sie so fürs Ohr "schlecht verwertbar machen". Ebenfalls in die Kerbe der Überlagerung (in dem Fall auch Auslöschung) haut die akustische Phasenlage. Die kann gemessen werden und aus ihr kann unter anderem entnommen werden, wie gut die einzelnen Komponenten (Chassis) "ineinandergreifen", besser gesagt sich überhaupt zu einem Lautsprecher addieren. Sie wird zum Beispiel von der Flankensteilheit der Filterung und der Filterfrequenz der Weiche beeinflusst. Stimmt das nicht, so kann es zum Beispiel zu einem hörbarem Bruch im Übergang zwischen Mittel- und Hochtonbereich kommen. So erscheint der Klang dem Ohr disharmonisch und die Räumlichkeit wird stark beeinflusst. Nicht zuletzt, weil die Hallelemente, die im Song den Raum "aufbauen" oft in diesem Bereich liegen. Da Breitbänder keinen Übergang zwischen Hoch- und Mitteltöner besitzen, wird ihnen oft eine sehr gute Räumlichkeit nachgesagt (wenn der Klirrfaktor stimmt und das Amping sauber ist - haut aber in die selbe Kerbe).
Auch wird die Abbildungsschärfe vom Bündelungsverhalten bestimmt. Je weniger ein Chassis bündelt, desto mehr Schallanteile werden von den Seitenwänden reflektiert und gelangen als Diffusschall mit einer Verzögerung von 10ms oder weniger zum Ohr. Dieses kann diese Unterschiede nur sehr schwer verarbeiten und nimmt so einen Klangbrei war. Wieder Überlagerungen. Auch messbar (Winkelmessungen im Freifeld).

Ich hoffe, ich habe deine ersten Fragen halbwegs verständlich beantworten können. Mehr dazu später, nach dem Umzug (ca. 3-6Wochen) - ihr könnt euch wenn mir der Sinn danach steht übrigens auf eine kleine Entstehungsstory zum neuen Hörraum für PCGH-Soundequipmenttests freuen .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

Jup, das ist hilfreich. Mit Linearität, Klirrfaktor und Abstrahlwinkel kann ich sehr viel mehr anfangen


----------



## maexn (17. Juni 2011)

Wie komme ich mit dem Bonuscode zum Mini-PC Sonderheft PDF ?
Da sind nur Links zu Kühler usw...?!


----------



## Floletni (17. Juni 2011)

Ihr habt für einen HTPC folgende Konfig vorgeschlagen:
AMD Fusion E-350
Zotac Fusion-ITX Wifi
2x2GB DD3 1333
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt
Samsung Ecogreen F4 2TB
Ltieon IHOS Blu-Ray
Lian Li PC-Q11

Warum zum Teufel nehmt ihr für so eine Konfig ein 400 Watt Netzteil. Selbst bei nem 75 Watt Netzteil wäre noch Luft. Ich betreibe einen i3 2100 und eine HD5670 mit einem Xilence 200 Watt SFX Netzteil und laste es im normalen Betrieb grad mal über die Hälfte aus. Im Idle komm ich auf ca. 35 Watt. Das AMD System Verbraucht noch weniger. Warum diese Wahl?

Zweite Sache: Zacate Systeme sollen (es gibt einige Beispiele im Internet) Probleme mit 2 Speicherriegeln haben? Warum werden hier 2x2 Gb anstatt 1x4Gb empfohlen?

Ich würde dazu gerne eine ausführliche Begründung haben, weil diese Wahl für ein Fachmagazin wie es PCGH ist, schon fast an Inkompetenz neigt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Juni 2011)

maexn schrieb:


> Wie komme ich mit dem Bonuscode zum Mini-PC Sonderheft PDF ?
> Da sind nur Links zu Kühler usw...?!


 Wie im Kasten für das Bonusmaterial angegeben, befindet sich das PDF auf der Heft-DVD.


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Juni 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel nehmt ihr für so eine Konfig ein 400 Watt Netzteil. Selbst bei nem 75 Watt Netzteil wäre noch Luft. Ich betreibe einen i3 2100 und eine HD5670 mit einem Xilence 200 Watt SFX Netzteil und laste es im normalen Betrieb grad mal über die Hälfte aus. Im Idle komm ich auf ca. 35 Watt. Das AMD System Verbraucht noch weniger. Warum diese Wahl?




Hallo Floletni,

bitte achte auf deine Formulierung - es gibt keinen Grund zu fluchen...

Diese Frage kannst du dir selbst beantworten, wenn du das Gehäuse anschaust: Hier passt nur ein gewöhnliches ATX-Netzteil. Leider gibt es praktisch keine 75-Watt-Netzteile im ATX-Format. Außerdem ist der große Lüfter des ATX-Netzteils wichtig, um das System effektiv und dennoch leise zu kühlen - schließlich sitzt nur ein Passivkühler auf der APU.




Floletni schrieb:


> Zweite Sache: Zacate Systeme sollen (es gibt einige Beispiele im Internet) Probleme mit 2 Speicherriegeln haben? Warum werden hier 2x2 Gb anstatt 1x4Gb empfohlen?




In unserem Test machte keines der verwendeten Mainboards mit E350 Probleme beim Einsatz von zwei Speichermodulen. Wir haben mehrere RAM-Kits ausprobiert - alle liefen fehlerfrei.




Floletni schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu gerne eine ausführliche Begründung haben, weil diese Wahl für ein Fachmagazin wie es PCGH ist, schon fast an Inkompetenz neigt.


 
Hier hast du deine Begründung - gern geschehen, schließlich hast du ja so freundlich gefragt. 

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## Floletni (17. Juni 2011)

Mein Post mag zwar ein bisschen aufbrausend gewesen sein. Nur kann ich immer noch nicht ganz die Logik dahinter verstehen. Aus folgenden Gründen:

1. Ihr seid Fachredakteure. Also müsstet ihr ja wissen das es auch *SFX* neben ATX als Standard gibt. Mit nen bisschen google bekommt man sogar eine Seite wo man eine ATX zu SFX Blende herbekommt. Also Kein Grund SFX von vornherein auszuschließen. Ansonsten kann man sowas auch fertigen lassen. So wie ich es gemacht hab. Der leise 80mmm Lüfter des Xilence bringt den nötigen Wind auch auf. Ich habe das Gehäuse selber um weiß das da nicht nur ein ATX-Netzteil reinpasst.
Vorteil: Mehr Platz im Gehäuse mit einer bestimmt besseren natürlichen Konvektion.
2. Wenn ihr nur ATX Netzteile empfehlen wollt: Warum wird nicht ein 300 Watt Netzteil empfohlen? Warum das 400er?
3. Bei euch vielleicht einige Nutzer haben Probleme mit 2x2Gb. Ihr könntet mit 1x4Gb einer potentiellen Fehlerquelle aus dem Weg gehen. Leistungseinbußen wird man auch keine haben, weil Zacate keinen Dual-Channelspeichercontroller hat. Computerbase hatte zumindestens mit dem Problem zu kämpfen.

Ein solche großes Netzteil bei einem Niedrigverbrauchsystem ist einfach nur fahrlässig.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (17. Juni 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> 2. Wenn ihr nur ATX Netzteile empfehlen wollt: Warum wird nicht ein 300 Watt Netzteil empfohlen? Warum das 400er?
> 
> Ein solche großes Netzteil bei einem Niedrigverbrauchsystem ist einfach nur fahrlässig.


 
Fahrlässig? Fahrlässig ist es, solche Posts zu machen. 

Ich (Fachredakteur Netzteile) habe dem Autor dieses Netzteil empfohlen und das aus folgenden Gründen:

1. 80 Plus Silber
2. Effizient auch bei geringer Last (selbst noch bei 75 Watt; siehe auch den Test dazu)
3. Sehr leise, bei geringer Last kaum hörbar
4. Für die gebotene Leistung zum fairen Preis im Handel.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juni 2011)

*@ Floletni*

Natürlich ist uns SFX bekannt - nur wie gesagt, das Case wird mit ATX ausgeliefert. 



> Ansonsten kann man sowas auch fertigen lassen.


Kann man, ja. Aber ist das "normal" oder üblich? Mit Sicherheit nicht. Basteln kann man immer.



> Ein solche großes Netzteil bei einem Niedrigverbrauchsystem ist einfach nur fahrlässig.


Schau mal bei HT4U. Zwischen 760 Watt und 75 Watt liegt eine Differenz von 4 Watt im idle und 2 Watt unter Last und 0 Watt bei extremer Last. Die Differenzen zwischen einem guten 400er-ATX und einem 75er- sind ergo hinsichtlich der Kosten, die durch die minimal höhere Leistungsaufnahme durch geringere Effizienz entstehen, ergo völlig zu vernachlässigen und die Differenz bei der Leistungsaufnahme ebenso. Und wie Daniel schon sagte, ging es auch um die Kühlung und Lautheit. Und da ist ein 120er schlicht besser als ein 80er.

Ansonsten haben Daniel und Marco den Rest ebenfalls erwähnt.


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Juni 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> 1. Ihr seid Fachredakteure. Also müsstet ihr ja wissen das es auch *SFX* neben ATX als Standard gibt. Mit nen bisschen google bekommt man sogar eine Seite wo man eine ATX zu SFX Blende herbekommt. Also Kein Grund SFX von vornherein auszuschließen.



Natürlich kennen wir SFX - siehe ältere Aritkel in der PCGH mit SFX-Tests...
Wer hat denn gesagt, dass wir SFX gleich ausgeschlossen haben - wir haben darüber nachgedacht und uns aus den oben angegebenen Gründen dagegen entschieden.



Floletni schrieb:


> Der leise 80mmm Lüfter des Xilence bringt den nötigen Wind auch auf.



Achso, also hast du genau dieses Mainboard bereits ausprobiert? Kannst du mir bitte Temperaturwerte mit dem Xilence-Netzteil und dem Zotac-Board schicken? Im Ernst: Ich hatte das Xilence selbst lange in meinem HTPC - es kann leider nicht mit der Luftfördermenge eines 120er-Lüfter in einem ATX-Netzteil mithalten.




Floletni schrieb:


> 3. Bei euch vielleicht einige Nutzer haben Probleme mit 2x2Gb. Ihr könntet mit 1x4Gb einer potentiellen Fehlerquelle aus dem Weg gehen. Leistungseinbußen wird man auch keine haben, weil Zacate keinen Dual-Channelspeichercontroller hat. Computerbase hatte zumindestens mit dem Problem zu kämpfen.


 
Klar, der E350 hat nur einen Kanal, daher sollte man (wie bei praktisch allen aktuellen Systemen, wenn zwei DIMMs pro Kanal bestückt sind) die Command-Rate auf 2T stellen - dann sollte es auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2011)

Ich denke mal, es hat auch noch mit reingespielt, dass nur Komponenten genutzt werden, die man ohne Probleme beschaffen kann. Eine Netzteilblende - egal ob für SFX oder für eine Buchse eines Pico-PSU-Netzteils - zählen mit Sicherheit nicht dazu .


----------



## Floletni (17. Juni 2011)

Schöner Test von ht4u. Nur LC-Power hat nicht grad nen guten Ruf. Hier  habt ihr einen Test wo man sieht wie sehr sich Netzteile in  verschiedenen Watt-Bereichen unterscheiden können.

Die Frage warum ihr ein 400 Watt ATX anstatt eines 300 Watt ATX  Netzteile empfehlt ist immer noch offen. Klar ist es nicht jeder sein  Fall sich was selbst zu basteln oder sich extra noch eine Blende zu  bestellen. Nur hättet ihr mehr auf dieses Thema eingehen müssen.
Selbst wenn das Netzteil vielleicht noch runter 75 eine einigermaßen  gute Effizienz hat, hat es bei einer Last von 20 Watt eine Auslastung  von grad mal *5%*. Ich glaub kaum das das E8 da noch Effizient ist. Selbst  wenn es nur ein paar Euro sind die man durch den geringeren Verbauch  einspart muss man nicht absichtlich ein viel zu großes Netzteil  empfehlen. Im Idle liegt man noch weiter unter den 20 Watt. Gutw 300 Watt Netzteile gibt es für ca. 35 Euro (Cougar A300, Be Quiet L7 300W).

@Marco
Du als Netzteil-Redakteuer solltest selbst wissen das die Effizienz  rasant nach unten geht bei einer Last von 5%. Da hilft auch kein 80 Plus  Silber Aufkleber. Die testen eh nur bis 20% Last. Mit einem 300 Watt  Netzteil würde man auch billiger kommen.

@Daniel
Ich kann dir leider keine Temperaturen liefern. Nur habt ihr es selbst  ausgetest. Ich denke nicht. CB kommt auf max. 77°C im passiven Betrieb.  Wenn man noch einen Luftzug hat, dafür braucht man nicht zwangsläufig  einen 120mm Lüfter vom NT, dürften die Temperaturen niedriger ausfallen.

Bei solchen Empfehlungen braucht man sich nicht wundern, warum es nicht mehr Netzteile mit 200W gibt. 			 		Wie oft sieht man hier in den Signaturen der User Systeme mit ner 95  Watt CPU und ner GTX 560 oder sowas und dazu ein 600 bis teilweise 750  Watt Netzteil. Klar wenn ein HTPC im Leerlauf 20 Watt braucht und ein  400 Watt NT empfohlen wird, ist es logisch, dass viele denken, sie  bräuchten mehr als 600 Watt für eine potente Grafikkarte.
Wer braucht dann noch ein 200 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Juni 2011)

Dann nenne doch mal bitte eine Netzteilalternative, die keine Bastelarbeit am eingesetzen Gehäuse oder seinem Zubehör benötigt, für nötige Kühlung sorgt, eine halbwegs verlässliche Baugruppenqualität besitzt und in deinen Augen effizient ist.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2011)

Besonders interessant war für mich "Spielend Strom sparen". Bzw. Strom sparen durch eine bessere kühlung. 
Ich bin echt begeistert vom EKL Peter, nur weiß ich nicht obs was bringt meinem Prolimatech MK-13 damit zu ersetzen. Ein Verlgeichstest wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## Floletni (18. Juni 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann nenne doch mal bitte eine Netzteilalternative, die keine Bastelarbeit am eingesetzen Gehäuse oder seinem Zubehör benötigt, für nötige Kühlung sorgt, eine halbwegs verlässliche Baugruppenqualität besitzt und in deinen Augen effizient ist.


 
Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren:



Floletni schrieb:


> Gute 300 Watt Netzteile gibt es für ca. 35 Euro (Cougar A300, Be Quiet L7 300W).


 
Mögen am Ende vielleicht genauso ineffiezient sein wie das vorgeschlagene E8 sind aber in der Anschaffung billiger. Also sollten diese beiden die Empfehlung sein.


----------



## nfsgame (18. Juni 2011)

Mal sehen was Marco dazu sagt. Ich empfinde die Lüfter der beiden nämlich als recht laut und somit HTPC-ungeeignet .


----------



## Floletni (19. Juni 2011)

Naja lautstärke empfinden ist sehr subjektiv. Hängt auch von vielen Faktoren ab. Wo steht der Rechner? Was hat man an Umgebungslärm? Spielt man mit Headset? Ist man ein "Sensibelchen"? Gehört habe ich diese beiden Modelle noch nicht live gehört und will sie deswegen in der Lautstärke nicht bewerten.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Juni 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> @Marco
> Du als Netzteil-Redakteuer solltest selbst wissen das die Effizienz  rasant nach unten geht bei einer Last von 5%. Da hilft auch kein 80 Plus  Silber Aufkleber. Die testen eh nur bis 20% Last. Mit einem 300 Watt  Netzteil würde man auch billiger kommen.


 
Ein 300 Watt, beispielsweise das L7, ist mit rund 40 Euro deutlich preiswerter als das E8 (ca. 55 Euro) - keine Frage. Ich denke, die Effizienz rutscht beim E8 bei sehr niedriger Last dank DC-DC nicht so tief ab, wie es beim L7 es der Fall wäre. Auch ein Pico-Netzteil mit 75 Watt wäre eine Option, allerdings auch sehr teuer. 

Kleiner Vergleich:
E8 400 W bei Abgabe von 40 Watt bei 81 % Effizienz
L7 300 W bei Abgabe von 34 Watt bei 73 % Effizienz

be quiet! Pure Power 300W ATX 2.3 (L7-300W/BN103) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
be quiet! Straight Power E8 400W ATX 2.3 (E8-400W/BN153) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Tommy_H (20. Juni 2011)

Sorry, ist nicht spezifisch zur PCGH 07/11, aber ich stelle fest, bei den Spielebewertungen halbiert Ihr seit einiger Zeit die Sterne. Früher gab's nur "ganze" Sterne. Also ich finde das halbieren doof. Zumal die Printgrösse der Sterne so klein ist, dass ich (mittelalt, männlich) ohnehin supergenau hinschauen muss, ob es nun 4 1/2 oder 5 oder 4 Sterne sind.

Von mir aus könntet Ihr ruhig zurückgehen zu ganzen Sternen: Ausser 4 oder 5 Sterne-Games wird sowieso nix gekauft (von mir) - denke mal, das ist bei vielen Usern so. Die halben Sterne bringen doch nichts...


----------



## Floletni (20. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung warum hier immer von 40 Watt gesprochen wird. Die meiste Zeit ist der Rechner im Idle. Also in einer Region von 20 Watt. Ich zweifle stark an, dass sich da beide Netzteile viel nehmen.

Wie man aus diesem Diagramm schwer erkennen kann, sinkt die Effizienz nicht unter 75%. Eher 77%. Das E8 bricht bei geringer Last genauso ein: Hier sind nur die 10% aufgeführt. Wir reden aber von einer Auslastung von 20 W und nicht von 40 W. Also dürfte dieses Netzteil genau wie das L7 eine Effizienz von ca. 77% erreichen. Daher sollte der Preis entscheiden.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Juni 2011)

Floletni schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum hier immer von 40 Watt gesprochen wird. Die meiste Zeit ist der Rechner im Idle. Also in einer Region von 20 Watt. Ich zweifle stark an, dass sich da beide Netzteile viel nehmen.



Selbst bei 40 Watt  fällt der Unterschied in den Unterhaltskosten kaum ins Gewicht. 



Floletni schrieb:


> ...  Das E8 bricht bei geringer Last genauso ein: Hier sind nur die 10% aufgeführt...



*Bitte lösche das Bild wieder, das war nicht zur Veröffentlichung bestimmt!*

Das E8 ist dem "alten" L7 technisch immer noch überlegen, davon werde ich nicht abrücken. Übrigens ist die Empfehlung im Heft nicht zum Kauf verpflichtend, es ist eine Beispielkonfiguration. Die meisten PCGH-Leser sind bestimmt in der Lage die Komponenten nach ihren Bedürfnissen selbst zu wählen.


----------

